# will female german shepherds resemble the dad



## mortgagespecialist1979 (Jun 8, 2010)

i had a question i bought a puppy today and i wanted a puppy to resemble the dad, the puppy that i got is a female and they said it will look like the dad.....now all the female german shepherds that i seen here seems to look smaller and and a smaller more narrow face and doesnt look like the typical german shepherd like the males, are the females suppose to be smaller then the males and is it possible the female will look like the dad?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you have a picture of mom and dad? Could you post them? Could you also post a picture of your puppy?

And to answer your question, it's up to nature who your puppy is going to resemble more? It's like asking who a baby is going to look more like, mom or dad? Sometimes it's mom and sometimes it's dad.

I can tell you from personal experience, my pups got her moms body type and dads colors. Mom's DDR so she was very dark and pretty much a bi-color and her dad is west german showline and the typical black and tan. She turned out to have the exact colors and coat of her dad and the exact body shape of her mom.

Dad:









Mom:









Lucy:


----------



## mortgagespecialist1979 (Jun 8, 2010)

heres the parents....the mom is the one standing and the dad is the one laying down and the second pic is the puppy that is suppose to look like the dad...i was looking for a puppy to look like the dad


----------



## mortgagespecialist1979 (Jun 8, 2010)

when i say i want the puppy to look like the dad i mean the face....i dont really like how the mom looks


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Well she definitely has dads colors - that's for sure. 

As far as the head, typically females have more of a feminine head which is why you see females with a thinner head than males. Females typically have more feminine features (thin and smaller) and males typically have more masculane features (bigger and more blocky). There are always an exception to the rule, but since you have a female, i'd except her to have more of a feminine looking head.

If you didn't like how mom looks, why did you get the puppy or a female in general?


----------



## mortgagespecialist1979 (Jun 8, 2010)

because they told me that puppy will look like the dad so i took there word for it....but all the female german shepherds i seen the moms have a small head so i wanted to find out for sure..sorry i don't know much about dogs....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Well the coat will definitely resemble dads coat. They weren't lying to you. It's just that females typically look more feminine. It's nature.

You do have a very cute puppy there nonetheless. I own a female and couldn't be happier with her. I'm sure you'll feel the same. 

Enjoy her while she's small because it won't last very long. In about 6 months, you're going to have a pretty much full grown dog. If you have any questions along the way, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## mortgagespecialist1979 (Jun 8, 2010)

here is what the male looks like, do you think this will look like the dad? i told them i don't care what color it is, i just want a dog to look like the dad


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He's a sable. He won't have the colors of dad, but he probably won't have the colors of mom either. To be honest, i don't think he'll resemble either parent too much, but he is a male, so he'll probably have a more masulane head. Like i said before, males will typically have a more masculane (bigger and blockier) head and females with have a more feminine (thinner) head.

Did you already take your puppy home? How old is she?


----------



## mortgagespecialist1979 (Jun 8, 2010)

your female dog doesn't look like the mother of my puppy, so u got a nice lookin dog, the mother of my puppy doesn't look like yours at all


----------



## mortgagespecialist1979 (Jun 8, 2010)

i took the puppy home already but it seemed like the wifes owner didn't want to sale the female because at first she tried to sale me the male and when the owner sold me the female she didn't look to happy


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Riley (female) looks just like her father. Our breeder said she'd probably look like him with her mothers coat. the mother has a semi long coat.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Depends a lot on what genes your puppy inherited and if the father tends to throw himself even in his daughters. 

Females tend to have more feminine features than males and are smaller.

These are two littermates. The b/t is a female at 9 months. The black is the male also at 9 months. The female at 14.5 months is 62#. The male is 83#.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Does anybody else wonder where the sable came from?

Sable is a dominant color, so one of the parents has to be sable. Since neither parent is sable, how did they produce a sable pup?


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

You almost sound disappointed in your puppy. This is why potential owners really should reasearch and then research some more before getting a dog. Especially when they don't know much about them to begin with. Maybe if you're unsure about your dog, you could ask the breeders if they would take her back before it's too late. Just a thought.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

First, it shouldn't really matter because in the end the temperament and personality of the dog are much more important when selecting a puppy than looks. 

And It just depends. If you want a dog that looks like a male, you probably should get a male. Your girl will defintiely have the coloring of her Dad, which is generally what most people mean by "look like Dad".

This is my Dog's Mom. Black and Tan and more feminine.


















This is Dad. Sable dog.


















Now offspring of these 2 dogs at about a year old. Everyone is Sable.

Female









Female









Male (Ignore the Green ear, he was just tattooed)









Male









You can see that Female 1 is a pretty feminine female but doesn't really look like Mom, and Male 2 took after his Mom in coloring and facial structure. 

Female 2 looks more like Dad in coloring and ears and is more masculine than Female 1 but not nearly as masculine as Male 1.

Male 1 is the most masculine but doesn't really resemble his Dad or Mom in the head.



And this is at a year. When they were babies there were some indicators but it takes time before you get a real sense of how they will look as adults. 

Female 1 at 9 weeks.









I don't have puppy pictures of Female 2

Male 1 at 9 weeks.









Male 2 at 10 weeks.









So there is really no way to tell.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

There is a possibility that one of the females could look like the dad. We have a litter right now and there is one female with the same colors as the dad but the most important thing is that she has a HUGE stocky head just like her dad. Some times we mistake her for a male as she is built just like one.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo looks nothing like his mother or father. Although he is a LH GSD, and neither parent (nor any of the siblings) are. Hondo is heavy boned. But I have seen pictures of his litter mates and they really do resemble eachother in different ways.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree with what someone else said on here. It does sound like you are disappointed with the puppy you got, so if you are truly not happy with her, then I would return her asap. The last thing a puppy needs is someone to have them that is not happy with their looks etc. Looks are not everything either!!! Temperament and Health have a huge roll in it as well. I can't post any picture's on here right now, but my male has passed on his head type/bone, etc to some females out of him, not all but some. You can see them on my Gallery page if you want. Some males do pass their head type, etc to their females and some don't. Like someone else said, it's all in nature's hands ;-)


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

mortgagespecialist1979 said:


> i had a question i bought a puppy today and i wanted a puppy to resemble the dad,


When you say resemble, in which way would you like it to resemble the dad?

Hight - No that's not going to happen
Broadness . No that's not going to happen either.
Same shape head - Nope, sorry that's not going to happen either.
Same color - Maybe, all depends on which parent has the dominant color.

Will it resemble the mum?

Height - Give or take 2 inch - yes
Broadness - Give or take 2 inch - yes
Same shape Head - yes 
Same color - Maybe, all depends on which parent has the dominant color.

I don't want to appear provocative, but it's make your mind up time, If this isn't what you expected it's time to consider giving the puppy back so it gets a home where someone is after what it will turn out like. When it's an adult you will have less chance of re homing it.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I am also wondering if the dad isn't the dad, or the mom isn't the mom. Where did the sable come from??? I know you can have patterned sables, but i don't see that here and both pups look sable. Anyone that breeds knows why? Isn't Sable a dominant coat color?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Now it can be impossible to really tell without looking careful at some of these dogs...but my initial visual impression looking at the pictures was that Dad was a patterned sable.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Here is the female pup I was talking about, can you tell which one she is???


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am sorry, this is just my opinion, if you dont know anything about dogs I dont think you should have gotten a German Shepherd. You should have gotten something a little easier to take care of like a Lab or Golden Retriever. GSD's need jobs, lots of exercise, things to stimulate their minds. GSD's are very smart but they require alot of work. I wouldn't recommend a GSD to a first time dog owner unless they did alot of research on the breed and are dedicated to taking the time to train and work with them.

If you are not happy with the way your female is then take her back. If all you care about is the way that your puppy looks then you should not keep that puppy. There is alot more to a puppy than the way it looks.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Here is the female pup I was talking about, can you tell which one she is???


is she either the one on the front right or front left? leaning more twoards the one on the right...hmmm....


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

The bicolor one (one on the right) is a female indeed. But not the one I was talking about. :rofl:


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> The bicolor one (one on the right) is a female indeed. But not the one I was talking about. :rofl:


oh boy...no clue! she'll grow out of it maybe? 

all adorable btw!


----------



## jharmon (Aug 8, 2008)

I purchased a female puppy from a reputable breeder almost to years ago. She definately has her mom's temperment and dad's colors and height. 
I am just guessing but probably when the breeder said that the pup will look like the father they probably meant in coloring. My female has the feminine look but is above the average in height. 
Remember you must put the time in with your pup, training and giving them a job to do, they must have a purpose, if not they will make up their own, which usually results in stuffing being strewn all around the house...lol.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

My female Mia has her dad's colorings and markings. Since she is a female, she is not as big, but when you compare her to her parents-it is her dad she resembles.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Well it's possible for a female to look more like the father but it is more likely that she will have a more feminine appearance (more narrow head/chest) being a female... 
My dog Bianca has a somewhat more masculine look, and she is the height of a male dog (26") but then again her mom doesn't have an especially narrow face either and her father's face is broader than hers...

However if you wanted a dog with a broader face/body and bigger size it would make more sense to pick a dog whose parents both have that look, or to pick a male.


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

The best way to know what the pups will grow up to look like is to look at past pups from those parents... Can they show you pictures of any sibleings?

And the Sire looks like a patterned sable to me also.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

It seems like you only want the dog for looks.


----------

